# Open Invitation To Join The Dog & Trailer Rally 8/15- 8/23 Lake Raystown Pa.



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Hi all! 
I am a member of some other forums, including "Heartland Owners Forum", "The RV Forum" and "Dog & Trailer" http://www.dogandtrailer.com/. We have a Rally planned for August 15th - 23rd 2014 and the members of Outbackers.com are invited to join us! No politics here; we are all campers and share a common interest. We had an absolutely fabulous time at the 2011 & 2013 Rallies at Raystown, and the only way we could get a whole loop at the CG exclusive to us was to plan it for 2014. It's a done deal! we have 25 sites, of which, quite are still available. Tune into; RAYSTOWN RALLY 2014 for the details. We'd love to have you all join us; the more the merrier. Please read the details; this resort does have a few interesting rules when it comes to reservations. If you call in to reserve a site, tell them you are with our rally, but please check with Clarke or me before you do. email me @ [email protected] or Clarke [email protected] (we will contact them to verify). people are already assigned to certain sites.
I have extended this invitation to the other forums as well.
Hope to see you there!
Eric


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I love to attend..but way too far way for our family this summer. I know you have another one planned for next summer...that will be possible, as I am taking a 10 week sabbatical in summer 2015!!!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I love to attend..but way too far way for our family this summer. I know you have another one planned for next summer...that will be possible, as I am taking a 10 week sabbatical in summer 2015!!!


Acadia, Acadia, Acadia!!!!!
















Acadia is shaping up to be a pretty good rally and would allow you to hang out with much of the Northeast contingent of Outbackers. You could stop in the Adirondacks on the way in get in some dry camping, which I know you prefer.







I used to live in Seattle and grew up camping out West. When I moved to New York, I thought my days of camping might be over. Man was I wrong, the Adirondacks have the most extensive network of campgrounds in the country. Most are no hookups, dry camping, but with spacious spots and well maintained. Can't beat it for $20 a night. Maybe not the big 14k feet mountains like out West, but still wild and beautiful. Largest state park in the country.

I also have got to put in a word for Cedar Point, you will drive right by it. If your kids like rollercoasters at all, Cedar Point will blow them away, nothing like it on the West coast, would be a unique experience for you guys.

Keep us all posted on your plans, would love to meet you if your travels take you in our direction.

DAN


----------

